# A nice bandsaw



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

I will soon be in the market for a bandsaw I will take a look at this one. 
Thanks for the review.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Nice review. I've got a few grizzly tools but not a band saw.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Mike, I have that same band saw and I love it. The fence isn't the best, I will upgrade it eventually. My bearings and dust collection are both fine. I am thinking about adding the 6" riser block - but have been putting it off. Anyone in the market for a bandsaw would do well with this one, in it's price range - it excellent.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Our son has one of there and he loves it.


----------



## Timber4fun (Jul 17, 2008)

I am saving my pennies for a new bandsaw. I just sold my old Craftsman bandsaw on Craigslist. It was an old floor standing model that had a lot of vibration. I found myself having to tweak it all the time. Are you still happy with the Grizzly Ultimate? I've had good luck with Grizzly, so this saw is definitely in the running. Just thought I'd get further opinions. The reviews on Amazon are very good.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

Yes, I'm still very happy with this bandsaw. The bandsaw runs very smooth and quiet. The issues with the fence are things you learn to work with, they haven't caused any real problems.

I find myself using the bandsaw to rip a lot of my "smaller" width boards, instead of using my table saw. It leaves a little rougher edge, but I clean up all my cuts with a hand plane anyway. Ripping on the bandsaw just feels safer to me. If this trend keeps up, I may wish I had gotten a larger bandsaw . For now it's just the right size for my shop.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

I just got this saw recently and while I haven't used it much yet, the set up/tune up was pretty straight forward. I'm looking forward to seeing what it can do.


----------



## brunob (Dec 26, 2006)

I've had one for a year and a half. I got the riser blocks. It performs really well.


----------



## Sac (Jun 14, 2008)

I've the same bandsaw with the riser block. It does some nice resaw also. As he mentioned the end of that fence has a tendency to move sometimes so I also watch it closely and at times will even clamp it.


----------



## Çggghgyt (Jun 17, 2008)

I got this bandsaw a couple of months ago. So far, its been excellent. However, it is my first bandsaw so I don't have a lot to compare it to.


----------



## mvh (Nov 7, 2008)

Anyone that has this saw- how strong is the 1 HP motor? Does it resaw 10-12" thick wood alright, or does this put a pretty good strain on the motor. I have been told that 1.5 HP is the minimum for 10-12" lumber.


----------



## mjdinsmore (Sep 2, 2008)

I have this saw (and have had it for close to a year now). I don't have any problems with the motor not being strong enough. The blade is so thin it doesn't need to work that hard. I have resawn some walnut but it wasn't 12" thick (I bought the riser kit and definitely recommend that to make it more useful). Resawing the walnut didn't slow it down.

This is a good, solid machine. A great value for the money and you don't think it's cheap once you see and use it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

good review. I like grizzly tools


----------

